# No cd crack for starcraft...



## Snipe343 (Jan 12, 2008)

can anyone find one or give me a good website, i left my disk at home


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 12, 2008)

no cd crack sorry....... i donno what i was thinking when i typed it in


----------



## Silverel (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think there are any "good" websites to go to. Put on your anti-VirusAdSpyJacker gear and go messing with the darkside. On the other hand, this isn't exactly the place to be fishing around for stuff like that. TPU is clean.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 12, 2008)

i sell you mine for 10dollar


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 12, 2008)

i have the game i just dont have the disk with me,


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 12, 2008)

No links to warez sites please, even if snipe "owns the game"


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 12, 2008)

www.gamecopyworld.com

I've used that place for years, all their stuff seems legit. I usually go for no-cd images and use alcohol 52% (Free!) though.


----------

